
Choosing white over red meat does not necessarily reduce CVD risk - smn1234
https://academic.oup.com/ajcn/advance-article-abstract/doi/10.1093/ajcn/nqz035/5494812
======
mikehotel
_Conclusions The findings are in keeping with recommendations promoting diets
with a high proportion of plant-based food but, based on lipid and lipoprotein
effects, do not provide evidence for choosing white over red meat for reducing
CVD risk. This trial was registered at Clinicaltrials.gov as NCT01427855._

